# speed master



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

any one try these and get any good distance out of 'em?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont have any personal experience with them, but I know that Ryan White of Hatteras Jack loves them


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know another guy out of Virginia Beach that loves them for drum fishing at extreme distances..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

They are really good for King Mackeral fishing. A lot of tournament people use them.

Casting? They dont have brakes. They are super fast.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to use a TLD star and I always thought it would do well.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The speedmasterIIc has brakes but is a little hard to come by, great reels


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

*speedmaster*

Ryan is right they are very fast turning reels and must be controled with a well educated thumb. with proper technique they will cast a live sardine about 25 yards off the back of the boat, a great live bait reel. I tried to use mine for distance casting way back when. I put it on a 12 foot rod with 30 inch distance from but to reel seat and a 6 oz sinker and it would just imediatly ZING POW. After alot of line and lead wasted I found a more reasoable reel for surf casting, a slh20 .
I believe the name speedmaster refers to the gear ratio ,but they do have really good freespool. I suppose you could look into maging one but I wonder if it would be worth the effort considering all the other reels available.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I have static magged a couple of these reels for the guys back home in Oz and find them to be a good big fish reel where you are wanting to run 20 pound mainline and have a good capacity left after the cast for stuff that takes out a good load on there first run. The Drags are easy to work on and the weight of the reel is supprisingly light for a reel of there size. 

Regards


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

i own a hand full of sloshes and the sh's but a buddy of mine just gave me one that he fished hard on the pier for a couple years.... def needs an overhauland drags... just wanted to see how youall felt about 'em
:fishing::beer:
thanks for the info guys...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

speedmaster 4 is real good for kingfish, and drum because you can get some damn good distance with em :fishing:


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

The Triton Speedmaster IIC is nasty. Too bad the spool on mine cracked last fall. I also have a III great reels.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

They're still a very well respected reel amongst a good few UK anglers, lots of them still in regular use ... Easy to mag and keep the line out alarm (probably something that has helped maintain their popularity over here) and the mags really do tame them, though personally I struggle a bit with mine as my hands are too small by far.

The biggest downside with them is parts availability ... there doesn't seem to be any. I've started stocking Carbontex drag washers for them and replacement bearings are a doddle to get but if you need something more serious such as a set of gears or a new spool you are probably after another reel to act as a doner.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The speedmaster has two problems concerned with casting, the spool is narrow and high and needs controlling, mags and blocks have been tried and some work. The other problem is that they also do a model without brakes - steer clear of this one, it will break the bank with all the line you will lose!!! BB


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Black Beard said:


> The speedmaster has two problems concerned with casting, the spool is narrow and high and needs controlling, mags and blocks have been tried and some work. The other problem is that they also do a model without brakes - steer clear of this one, it will break the bank with all the line you will lose!!! BB


If you intend to mag them then the one without brakes is generally the best one to buy these days ... most of them were used once if they were lucky before they were thrown back in the box in disgust, some were never used, so a good proportion of those without brakes that come on the market are in very good condition - the more popular CFS models are generally a bit battered these days. The lack of brakes can be overcome ... lacks of spares unfortunately cannot ... a replacement spool in particular, would be a good seller I think.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Be careful of the screws as they have a nasty habit for stripping the threads.

Someone did an aftermarket 'machine thread' replacements for the reel.

Spares aren't cheap - but then it's a Shimano


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

My speedmaster II is my reel of choice for extreme distance....talking 8'bait for drum fishing. I have not seen another reel that will match the distance that it can achieve. Can easily out cast my other reels by 100' or even more. Again I have done some modifications to mine.....


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hi TT, merry christmas and a happy new year, say the same to bill for me.


----------

